# Thermometer



## hellbent357 (Jan 13, 2020)

Looking for opinions on multi probe, wireless thermometers. I already have a ThermoPro that works OK, but thinking about trying a multi  probe.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 13, 2020)

Inkbird has been giving out discount codes go look below pellet forums and see who all has the best deals going on,Ihave the 6x by them and it works well, it has some graphing errors sometimes but the therm is very accurate


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 13, 2020)

I have an Inkbird 4 probe and it is as accurate my Smoke thermometer.


----------



## JJS (Jan 13, 2020)

I have the inkbird 4 & 6 probe Bluetooth and love both


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2020)

hellbent357 said:


> Looking for opinions on multi probe, wireless thermometers. I already have a ThermoPro that works OK, but thinking about trying a multi  probe.


I have the inkbird 4 probe and I like it very much.  it's as good or better than my thermopro TP 20.
Inkbird offers excellent price specials on here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2020)

I agree with the above. Inkbird seems to be the best buy out there now, and they are dead on accurate!
Al


----------



## poacherjoe (Jan 13, 2020)

Fireboard is made in the USA if you can afford it give it a try. The graph is way cool. I have the Inkbird 6 probe and it does a good job. Nice to watch TV and just look at the Iphone once in a while to check the temp.


----------



## hellbent357 (Jan 13, 2020)

hellbent357 said:


> Looking for opinions on multi probe, wireless thermometers. I already have a ThermoPro that works OK, but thinking about trying a multi  probe.


Thanks for everyone's help, it looks like I'll be giving the Inkbird a try. Price seems reasonable.


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 13, 2020)

If I wanted to spend the money, I would definitely go with the fireboard, BUT I own Inkbird 4 and 6 probe units (and an instant read). All of them
We’re won or bought on discounts that I saw on this forum.


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 13, 2020)

fowldarr said:


> If I wanted to spend the money, I would definitely go with the fireboard, BUT I own Inkbird 4 and 6 probe units (and an instant read). All of them
> We’re won or bought on discounts that I saw on this forum.



And they work great.


----------



## mooncusser (Jan 13, 2020)

I have an Inkbird 6-probe Bluetooth.  I generally like it but have issues with the signal not reaching inside the house consistently.  I often have to hold it up against a window to get a full signal.

I've thought about getting a Thermoworks Signals, which has WiFi and 4 probes.  High quality but not cheap.

In the meantime Weber announced a new  remote called Connect which will support 4 probes, WiFi + Bluetooth and some features also expected for their new pretty grill.  And it's a lower price.  I'll be very curious to see how it works out once it's released.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 13, 2020)

I have  several , but my 4 probe Ink Bird is my go to .
They treat us pretty good around here also . Lots of give aways , discounts and great service .


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 13, 2020)

Heres the difference between my fireboard and ink bird.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Jan 22, 2020)

I switched to a inkbird ibt-4xs, although I only bought the 2 probe option. It's perfect for my needs and I love that I can check it from the house on my phone versus my other option where I had to physically go out to check the screen. I also used it in light rain, all i had to do was throw it in a zip lock bag lol. It was a little ghetto but it worked!


----------



## cmayna (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a Inkbird bluetooth  but the readout on the receiver is too small for my eyes.  My go to is the Thermoworks Smoke.  Very accurate and large readout.


----------

